

Show HN: Gemfly – Update your Gemfile gems - hapiben
http://gemfly.findings.co

======
kitwalker12
keep getting

    
    
        `Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (Service Unavailable)`
    

how is it different from bundle update

~~~
hapiben
Sorry about that. It's currently hosted on Heroku with limited dynos. I'm
planning to move it into a VPS today.

Gemfly does a simple thing compared to bundle update. The purpose is to
replace the versions of your gems in your Gemfile with the latest one. It also
adds version if it doesn't have one.

If you have this gem: gem 'rails', '~> 3.2.12'

It will become: gem 'rails', '~> 4.2.3'

If you have: gem 'rails'

It will become: gem 'rails', '~> 4.2.3'

It's recommended to put versions in your Gemfile specially if you're updating
to a major version.

~~~
kitwalker12
does it check conflicts in dependencies

~~~
hapiben
It doesn't do that yet. Sounds like a good feature to add. :-)

I'm happy to merge pull requests as this tool is not just for me but for
everyone.

[https://github.com/benedictaluan/gemfly](https://github.com/benedictaluan/gemfly)

